# Forenbersicht > Mitfahrgelegenheiten >  >  Biete an Wochenenden MFG nach Wijk aan Zee/Harderwijk/Renesse

## dome93

Hey,
ich komme aus Essen und fahre wenn der Wind gut ist nach Holland, meistens nach Wijk aan Zee, manchmal aber auch nach Harderwijk oder Renesse (wenn der Wind gut ist auch mal Zelten).

fters kommt auch noch ein Kollege von mir mit, wenn dieser dann aber nicht kann wird es echt teuer fr mich, da ich 19 Jahre bin und Student.

Ich kann zwar nur einen Corsa C anbieten, habe aber einen Dachtrger und ein groes Riggbag, wo 3 Bretter + ein paar Segel Reinpassen.

Knnte Leute aus Wesel, Bottrop oder Oberhausen abholen, da es auf dem Weg liegt, 
Leute aus Essen sollten lieber zu mir kommen und wir packen die Sachen bei mir auf dem Hof ein.

Sprit wrden wir natrlich komplett aufteilen.

Wijk aan Zee ist ein Wavespot, dort solltet ihr sicher auf dem Brett sein  :Wink: 


Wenn jemand die gleichen Wege fhrt und ungefhr in meiner Altersgruppe ist, wrde ich mich sehr ber Surferkollegen freuen.

Zur Zeit kann ich auch unter der Woche fahren.

Gru
Dominik


Zu erreichen unter: domi.poesz@gmx.de

----------

